# Need info on Englander 28DDSSH/M... is this a decent stove?



## Deltaguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello,
I'm continuing my search for an affordable second hand stove and came across this one.  
I can't find anything on the internet pertainging to the model number the owner gave me.
Can anyone help me?
I'd like to know if it's a relatively efficient stove.  I'm trying to heat about 2200 SF.
Thanks for any help you can send my way!
Rob


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 19, 2011)

Delta it could be a long time before anybody that has owned one passes through. Several people around here had'em and they toss a bunch of heat. But like all of the stoves back then they were smoke and creosote factories. The 24 AC Englander advertised in Glenn Burnie might need a little more clean up but being one of their cat stoves it should be more efficient. And a hundred dollars less.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/2478707610.html


----------

